# Bhai Jagraj Singh (Basics Of Sikhi) Passes Away



## Ishna (Jul 20, 2017)

Dear SPNers

An announcement from Everythings 13 follows, regarding the passing of their founder, Jagraj Singh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888061117439848450
Whilst I understand the angle of philosophy here at SPN doesn't quite match with that of Jagraj and his Basics of Sikhi channel, he was a devoted Sikh and pioneer and worked at raising awareness of  Sikhi in a very active manner.  For that we recognise his passing and give our condolences to his family and the Everythings 13 team at this difficult time.


Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh.


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Jul 21, 2017)

He remained in Chardi Kla  always .


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jul 21, 2017)

such sad news, I hope he has inspired enough people that they can carry on the sikhi teachings further.


----------

